# Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 12/18/17



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

On days normal folks would stay home, these boys went and conquered. Each wade we made today out of the Majek Boat, armed with a Waterloo Rod, Fins Braid, and Down South Lure dirty tequila and strawberry wine, we found a bite. Most fish were in knee to thigh deep water over grass and shell. We found pelicans working certain areas and lined up our wades through the area the pelicans were diving. Most of this area was tight to the shoreline, 20-50 yards out. Typically I shy away from gin clear water, but you have to read the signs, and this case was feeding trout and a few undersized reds. We went from an extreme low tide last week to a normal tide this week and it seems the redfish have once again scattered. 

Friday Dec. 22 just opened if anybody is looking for a last minute trip. Remember our Winter Discount ends February 28th, don't miss out!


----------

